# Spring?



## Scooby308 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday it was 75 and sunny. The peeper, cheapers, creakers were all out last night raising a ruckus. 24 hours later there is a quarter inch of snow and the low is supposed to be 13. But those early spring amphibians are raising cane in the snow.


----------



## kinder (Mar 16, 2014)

Well maybe spring for you, but my neck of woods got 2ft. of snow, and that's going to take a while.


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 16, 2014)

It was 65 and sunny yesterday and we are getting 3" of snow tonight. Sigh...I wish Mother Nature would quit being so whacked.


----------



## kinder (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## elevan (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know where you're at @Scooby308 but we're getting the same kind of craziness here in Central Ohio.  Swinging crazily back and forth...back and forth.  I've seen robins and buzzards both tell tales of Spring around here...but this yo-yo-ing has everything and everyone confused.  I wish Mother Nature would get back on her meds and set the world right again!


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 17, 2014)

Elevan, in NE KY.  And it is crazy.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 18, 2014)

The weather has fooled me too. This winter was frigid and we had a few days of spring weather followed by what seems to be a repeat of fall! Two days ago I was walking around the farm feeding and whatnot in a short sleeve shirt, yesterday I wore my jacket like a second skin. There is a rumor going around about sunshine and warm temps headed our way but I won't be holding my breath. On the positive side - its been a pretty good season for peas!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 18, 2014)

Spring--maybe. East Texas 50 miles N of Houston. Nice, warm and typical March wind for this week, but cold and rainy 2 days ago. Highs mid 70s, early morning lows in upper 30s. I expect more frost and a light freeze or 2 yet (into April) , tho most trees are now budding out except the pecans. 
Water is still too cold for the fish to feed much in my ponds and ground is still not warm enough to encourage germination of anything I would plant in my garden, but I will try to till it up tomorrow. I'd rather get it in the ground late than to get it in and up, then lose it all to frost. Did that last year.


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 24, 2014)

Idk how much more of this "global warming" I can take. It hits the 60s for a few days then drops downtown 40s for highs. They are calling for 40s the next three days, a dusting to two inches of snow tonight thru tomorrow, and lows in the teens the next two nights.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 24, 2014)

A chance of snow flurries tomorrow morning in my part of N.C.


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 24, 2014)

I do not like this radar.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 24, 2014)

All clear down here!


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 25, 2014)

The view from my front door. And it is still snowing.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 25, 2014)

yep have the same view here today...suppose to start warning up towards the end of the week and 61* on Sunday


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 25, 2014)

It'll be cold tonight and a little cool tomorrow but today is bright and sunny.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 25, 2014)

most of the snow we received this morning has melted the sun has been out since mid-morning


----------

